
Ask HN: Where do Rubyists host their application? - hendricius
Where are rubyists currently hosting their applications?<p>So far I mostly hosted at OVH&#x2F;Hetzner. But I am looking forward to moving to PaaS service or so.<p>What are you doing right now?<p>Thanks,
-hendrik
======
blairanderson
heroku, aws, digitalocean

